
Here’s what happens to asylum-seekers who stay in airport limbo indefinitely - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/06/26/heres-what-happens-to-asylum-seekers-who-stay-in-airport-limbo-indefinitely/?tid=rssfeed
======
jumblesale
Mehran Karimi Nasseri's story is often misreported - he was free to leave the
airport for a long time but was prevented from doing so by suspected mental
illness. His eventual hospitalization finally removed him from the terminal
building during which time his makeshift home was dismantled. I don't think
those circumstances really apply to Snowden's case.

